# To much Dye in Resin?



## Chris S. (Aug 8, 2016)

Have a question for experts who have been doing this for a while. I just picked up 4 gallons of Cactus Juice and a bunch of alumilite dye from @TurnTex . Great product and service as always. My questions is can you add to much dye to resin and cause it to not cure fully. I mixed up a bunch of colors and so far the purple and blue both seem to not cure. I mixed 2 oz of dye with about 1/5 of a gallon of catcus juice. I did add the additive to the juice and mixed up before adding the dye. Wondering if put to much dye in the juice and affecting it. I am going to try a blank with some juice from the gallon that has not been dyed yet to see what happens. Just wanted to see if anyone had similar issues ever before.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 8, 2016)

Here is a blank I just did that shows it great. All the dark dots are dye coming out of pores in wood as I sand it. Just keeps coming out. Blue and Purple have this issue. Both from same bottle of resin. Temp was at 205-225 when baked and I know baked plenty long as kept baking to make sure was good and done-2.5-3 hours and these are small blanks. Never had any issues like this before.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 8, 2016)

That's a lot of dye for 1/5 gallon .what species of wood ? What temp did you cook at and for how long ? @TurnTex


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 9, 2016)

Photo is bamboo and cooked starting at about 205 increased to 225. Baked for 2.5-3 hours. This piece is 3/4" thick by 2" wide and 5" long. The other piece I did was sycamore and as a test was very thin, 1/4" thick and baked for 2 hours.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 9, 2016)

Too much dye on my hands, it's ticking away at my sanity
I've got too much dye on my hands, it's hard to believe such a calamity
I've got too much dye on my hands and it's ticking away from me
Too much dye on my hands, too much dy on my hands
Too much dye on my hands

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TurnTex (Aug 9, 2016)

I would have to guess too much dye also. I just sent you an e-mail and would have called you tonight but you said the cut off time was 9pm eastern. One thing to note for you and anyone else that may read this...the cure temp is 190-200° F. Hotter does nothing for you at all. It will cause more resin to bleed out during curing though. That is not your issue here but just thought I would mention it. I would like to talk on the phone about this to see if we can determine exactly what the issue is.


----------



## Chris S. (Aug 10, 2016)

Curtis welcome to call later I just feel bad for you talking to us all that late. Give me a call whenever good for you and we can talk. Thanks.


----------

